# Game 4: New York Knicks (1-1) @ Los Angeles Lakers (1-2) [12/29]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knicks (1-0) @ Los Angeles Lakers (1-2) [12/29]*

Hopefully the Warriors give them a good battle tomorrow. Our bench needs to outplay theirs and we'll see if Gasol has really snapped out of his funk against Chandler and Amare. Ebanks is gonna have a long night against Melo though. We'll see what kind of defensive chops the kid has.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knicks (1-0) @ Los Angeles Lakers (1-2) [12/29]*

I think we carry over the momentum from the Jazz win and win again. Ebank will be in for a big test. I expect him to be okay though. I would have Gasol guard Amare not Chandler. 

The key will be to keep Douglass from going nuts from deep. If he gets hot it could be a long night. But I expect us to give a great defensive effort,and take this game. 

Unless the 4 games in 5 nights thing catches up with us.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knicks (1-0) @ Los Angeles Lakers (1-2) [12/29]*

It will be a tough game, but if we continue to play good defense and get the contributions from our bench, we can take it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knicks (1-0) @ Los Angeles Lakers (1-2) [12/29]*

I'm worried about the Amar'e/McRoberts matchup as well as Pau/Chandler. Melo vs. Ebanks interests me. Ebanks really has a chance to shine here if he can contain Melo. Kobe should get his. He always seems to against the Knicks.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knicks (1-0) @ Los Angeles Lakers (1-2) [12/29]*

This game worries me because of the lack of depth. With Iman Shumpert out for a few weeks, we have zero offense off the bench, and that could really hurt us especially on the back end of back to back games. I think its going to take a huge game from Melo/Amare for us to win. Kobe will get his, that I'm assured of. It should be a good game, but I expect you guys to win.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knicks (1-0) @ Los Angeles Lakers (1-2) [12/29]*

Should be fun to watch.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knicks (1-0) @ Los Angeles Lakers (1-2) [12/29]*

The Knicks are paper thin with the loss of their rook and they will be playing on the second night of a back to back, so I like our chances. Kobe always shows up against the Knicks so hopefully he can continue the trend.

Ebanks VS. Anthony and Pau VS Amar'e should be interesting.

I'm feeling fairly confident. Hopefully Bynum returns and we're 2-2.


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knicks (1-0) @ Los Angeles Lakers (1-2) [12/29]*



VanillaPrice said:


> The Knicks are paper thin with the loss of their rook and they will be playing on the second night of a back to back, so I like our chances. Kobe always shows up against the Knicks so hopefully he can continue the trend.
> 
> *Ebanks VS. Anthony and Pau VS Amar'e should be interesting.*
> 
> I'm feeling fairly confident. Hopefully Bynum returns and we're 2-2.



Definitely. The matchup I was thinking about was Artest vs. Anthony because of the job Artest did in the '09-'10 season even though he has declined.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Game 4: New York Knicks (1-0) @ Los Angeles Lakers (1-2) [12/29]*

Well hopefully we come out playing a lot better than we did tonight or you guys will make quick and easy work of us.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Excited for the game to start!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Where was this Steve Blake all last season?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kapono ballin'!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Just turned it on and was pleasantly surprised to see a 12 point lead. Keep it up boys!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel said:


> Where was this Steve Blake all last season?


Triangle was not the right system for him.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Playing well so far in the 1st half gotta keep the defense strong can't let melo and Amare get off too bad.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We are playing very, very well.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This game is a lot closer than it should be, although it really feels like the Knicks have no chance. They have been playing AWFUL basketball.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This is the Lakers I know love. We look so ****ing good right now.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Good game you guys, Knicks have looked pathetic on this road trip. We gotta get our shit together.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Watching this makes you wonder how the **** we lost to the Kings on Monday night.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We look good. Really good.

Great win.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Our defense has really gotten better. Not sure how good we are. For some strange reason we seem deeper not sure why we lost LO and Brown but it looks like without the triangle other dudes come in and are productive. 

Interested to see if Bynum is gonna **** up our defense he is very slow showing on them pick and rolls. Should be great at the rim though.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm excited for 'Drew.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Great win! Were looking better every game.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Great win!! I'm excited that we're playing this well and we're still gelling!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Metta and the White Boy Mafia have been impressive.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We looked awesome. Agree with what everyone has said re: depth. I'm really looking forward to seeing Drew on Saturday vs. Denver. But at the same time...

OMG, please let us get Dwight! Bynum, Ebanks, Morris, Dallas 2012 First, Lakers 2013 First...Do it Orlando...do it!!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Id love to keep Ebanks around.....great win


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah, the team played good. I kept wondering how they stayed so close all game, despite the shoot% descrepancy. Then i looked at the box score and they took almost 20 more FTs. Im not bitching at refs, just wow.

Pau needs to be more assertive. maybe when Bynum comes back he will assume that role.

I really liked how Kapono looked yesterday. He can really space the floor if the rest of the team can cover his defensive gaffes.

Ebanks looks lost on offense. He is quick and a good defnder so hopefully he can learn. 

I am impressed with Troy Murphy. It seemed like no one else wanted him and he is making solid contributions to the team.


----------

